# Recommend me a good air cooler (socket 1151)



## P4-630 (Jan 7, 2016)

As the title says.
I have bought a i5-6500 65Watts CPU.
I haven't build a PC for a while.
I'm looking for the best performing and quiet as possible air cooler of this moment.

Thanks!


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 7, 2016)

how much u willing to spend? u can go cheap with the Cooler-Master Hyper 212 Evo or u want really high-end air Noctua NH-D14 or 15.

There is also a AIO watercooling.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 7, 2016)

+1 212 Evo or Cryorig H7 would be more than enough for that CPU at stock...

With that said I'm very very very happy with my Noctua U14S, and it is an amazing performer...but it depends on your  budget and if you plan to OC or not.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 7, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> how much u willing to spend? u can go cheap with the Cooler-Master Hyper 212 Evo or u want really high-end air Noctua NH-D14 or 15.
> 
> There is also a AIO watercooling.



I'm not interested in watercooling.
Budget around 80 Euros max.
Thanks!


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 7, 2016)

Kursah said:


> but it depends on your budget and if you plan to OC or not.



I bought an i5 6500 non k,  I'm not planning to OC.
I believe you can only OC with non k CPU with the latest Asrock motherboards, 
I bought an Asus Z170 pro gaming MB.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 7, 2016)

If u r in to big air coolers the Phanteks PH-TC14PE is giving the Noctua NH-D14 and D15 battle to the edge, but the Phanteks is like 20euros cheaper depending on ur country.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 7, 2016)

Kursah said:


> With that said I'm very very very happy with my Noctua U14S



Hmm nice one, it has several awards I see and it comes with an (ugly brown color) large 140 mm fan which runs quiet.
65 Euros here, I'll bookmark it and do some more research.
https://azerty.nl/8-976-619238/noctua-nh-u14s-cpu-koeler.html


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 7, 2016)

Why don't you try the stock fan first and see if you need to upgrade it?  The case you choose will have a big impact on this as well.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 7, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> Phanteks PH-TC14PE


About 82 Euros here, I have to do some research to see if it really performs that well and if it's worth the money.
https://azerty.nl/8-976-471556/phanteks-ph-tc14pe-cpu-koele.html


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 7, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Hmm nice one, it has several awards I see and it comes with an (ugly brown color) large 140 mm fan which runs quiet.
> 65 Euros here, I'll bookmark it and do some more research.
> https://azerty.nl/8-976-619238/noctua-nh-u14s-cpu-koeler.html



Ik the fans ain't the best looking once, but it's the best u can get noise vs. performance in my world.

They do a black / grey theme check their Relux series or Industrial.

if u r a LinusTechTips fan he got Noctua to make a special series of fans.

120mm PWM: http://www.performance-pcs.com/noct...h-tips-special-edition-120mm-cooling-fan.html

140mm PWM: http://www.performance-pcs.com/noct...inus-tech-tips-edition-140mm-cooling-fan.html


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 7, 2016)

as a side note i am going Noctua NH-D14 soon, got a second handed one to a really good price, got tired of my Corsair H80i and i read users on forums saying this here was more quiet than the H80i.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 7, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> as a side note i am going Noctua NH-D14 soon, got a second handed one to a really good price, got tired of my Corsair H80i and i read users on forums saying this here was more quiet than the H80i.



You sure it will fit? That's why I went NH-D15S

And yes... with right fans... You cannot hear CPU fan at all, especially with sound dampened case.

And yes... Dark Rock 3 Pro, NH-15s, PH-TC14, Cryorig R1...


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 7, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> You sure it will fit? That's why I went NH-D15S
> 
> And yes... with right fans... You cannot hear CPU fan at all, especially with sound dampened case.
> 
> And yes... Dark Rock 3 Pro, NH-15s, PH-TC14, Cryorig R1...



u don't think it would fit my Asus Maximus VIII Gene? i got a kit of 2x8gb of Crucial Ballistix Sport which are low profile so i am not worried about that.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 7, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> u don't think it would fit my Asus Maximus VIII Gene? i got a kit of 2x8gb of Crucial Ballistix Sport which are low profile so i am not worried about that.



It could be very near the first PCIE slot.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 9, 2016)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00V62I9U4/?tag=pcp0f-21

Had one on a 3930k OC'ed to 4.2GHz while crunching 24/7 in a 68-70'f room. Temps stayed right around the 70'c mark. @ThE_MaD_ShOt is now running that system as a 24/7 dedicated cruncher. TPU's review of the Lucifer- http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Deepcool/Lucifer/


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 9, 2016)

just lapping the heatsink and use better paste and you done, especially it draws only 65 watts


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 9, 2016)

For a locked CPU that likely won't be overclocked, there isn't really any point in getting anything other than an 212 Evo.  You're only doing it for sound, you'll get better temps but they won't help you any, so switching from the stock fan to the 120mm on the 212 Evo will make things pretty much silent.  And if it still isn't quiet enough for you, switch out the 120mm fan that comes with the 212 Evo for something quieter like a Noctua.

Spending huge amounts of money on a cooler to run the CPU at stock doesn't make any sense.

Unless you plan to use BCLK overclocking, in which case ignore what I said.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 9, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> For a locked CPU that likely won't be overclocked, there isn't really any point in getting anything other than an 212 Evo.  You're only doing it for sound, you'll get better temps but they won't help you any, so switching from the stock fan to the 120mm on the 212 Evo will make things pretty much silent.  And if it still isn't quiet enough for you, switch out the 120mm fan that comes with the 212 Evo for something quieter like a Noctua.
> 
> Spending huge amounts of money on a cooler to run the CPU at stock doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Unless you plan to use BCLK overclocking, in which case ignore what I said.



I just want to have it running as cool as possible on air cooling, and I may try BCLK overclocking for testing.

Edit: 3.6 Ghz should be enough for gaming I think.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 9, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I just want to have it running as cool as possible on air cooling, and I may try BCLK overclocking for testing.



Get the Evo 212.  Put the money elsewhere in the rig.  Anything beyond that will no benefit.  Even if you do some overclocking in the future, the Evo 212 will handle it.

Bigger, more expensive, coolers will get cooler temps, but those cooler temps will not help you in anyway.  They won't make the CPU perform any better, and they won't prolong the life of the CPU.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 9, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Get the Evo 212.  Put the money elsewhere in the rig.  Anything beyond that will no benefit.  Even if you do some overclocking in the future, the Evo 212 will handle it.
> 
> Bigger, more expensive, coolers will get cooler temps, but those cooler temps will not help you in anyway.  They won't make the CPU perform any better, and they won't prolong the life of the CPU.



Yeah I might go with the Evo 212, it costs 30 Euros here, as you said I can use the money for something else then.
https://azerty.nl/8-976-455750/cooler-master-hyper-212-evo-.html


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 9, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> won't prolong the life of the CPU.



I will prolong your epeen over 9000


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> I will prolong your epeen over 9000



Your epeen can't go over 9000 without a custom water cooling loop...on an i3.


----------



## peche (Jan 9, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Why don't you try the stock fan first and see if you need to upgrade it?  The case you choose will have a big impact on this as well.


this is also a great advise, skylake is claimed to be a colder architecture compared to haswell and ivy for example, 
so i may said that a correct application of something really good like Arctic MX4 could make the stock cooler be pretty excellent chilling a non "K" processor at stock voltages and frecs, 

Also if you want something little bit more aesthetic and also quiet pretty quiet you could get a cheap but excellent hyper 212EVO and a second fan to achieve all performance possible [Hyper 212 Evo comes with just one fan,] also another options like Thermaltake Frio units and also Nic3 with additional Fans are interesting options, 

Cryrig and Be quiet! made several great but pretty Big options, i don't like those "Hulk" scheme coolers,

Noctua is one of the most famous units out there, well known for their great performance, 
personally i prefer so much an AIO Watercooler compared to all air coolers, for example Corsair H60 or water 3.0 performer, nice options that could fit all your needs and also budget, 

Regards,


----------



## 64K (Jan 9, 2016)

OP I recommend the CM 212 EVO also. It's pretty quiet and it keeps my i5 nice and cool.

I know from your postings that you like to game. I don't know if that's one of the things you are planning with this new rig or if you are going to keep using your laptop for that but if gaming is a consideration then I would go with the 212 EVO and put the extra Euros towards a better GPU if possible.


----------



## Hugis (Jan 9, 2016)

even cheaper and slightly better than the 212evo is the cooler in my spec, got 8.3 (great value) here on TPU

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Raijintek/Aidos


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 9, 2016)

64K said:


> OP I recommend the CM 212 EVO also. It's pretty quiet and it keeps my i5 nice and cool.
> 
> I know from your postings that you like to game. I don't know if that's one of the things you are planning with this new rig or if you are going to keep using your laptop for that but if gaming is a consideration then I would go with the 212 EVO and put the extra Euros towards a better GPU if possible.



Yes this new build will be mainly for gaming, thanks!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 9, 2016)

BarbaricSoul said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00V62I9U4/?tag=pcp0f-21
> 
> Had one on a 3930k OC'ed to 4.2GHz while crunching 24/7 in a 68-70'f room. Temps stayed right around the 70'c mark. @ThE_MaD_ShOt is now running that system as a 24/7 dedicated cruncher. TPU's review of the Lucifer- http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Deepcool/Lucifer/


Still running the same cooler and temps still great on it.


----------

